# Our first gig!!



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Im can't wait to know what you giys think!!!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Woah! Epic. Pardon my memory but didn't you just form this band recently? Looks like a ton of fun and great jams. Keep it up!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Excellent!

I have watched all 3 videos and will watch them again tomorrow.

A very nice looking venue and stage for your first gig.

I hope all three of you in "The Wit" enjoyed your gig.

Wish I could have been there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

After watching all three videos I have to give you kudos for your playing......................but your vocals need a lot of work.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyone's vocals need work most of the time. Especially live. Heck Mick Jagger's vocals was the reason auto tune was invented!!

I haven't ven seen the videos yet. Too early.
Update 
Ok no vocals? That was a gag on me !!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great playing! You guys sound really tight yet you have some great jams going on. If you were local I would certainly check you guys out.

Well done!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never been so nervous in my live! I've been out the stage for what seems to be an eternity and everything happens so fast with this band! We are 2 months old! 
How's my accent?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on your first gig. The Rainbow is a great venue to play at. Hope you guys hang in there and have fun.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Everyone's vocals need work most of the time. Especially live. Heck Mick Jagger's vocals was the reason auto tune was invented!!
> 
> I haven't ven seen the videos yet. Too early.
> Update
> Ok no vocals? That was a gag on me !!


Gotcha!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Awesome playing. Sorry wasn't able to make it. Next time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Am I the only one who heard you sneak in that riff from "The Simpsons"? You sly devil!
I think you three need to look at each more, but that will come with time and familiarity with the material. I don't think people realize when you say "two months", that doesn't mean woodshedding every day for two months solid. So, for the few practices you've had, VERY tight.

Sorry I missed it. Glad you recorded it. You know, usually it's a drunk older *guy* who comes up to the front and dances by themselves.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fantastic playing.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank so much for your kind words and support, I've been watching the videos and my nerve is very evident. We should be jamming tonight at Live on Elgin, if someone can make it I will certainly enjoy the company, I hope everything is more relaxed.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Good stuff!!! Great the you get to play originals.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Great playing, amagras. Looks like you were having fun. Tight playing. The drums were a little stronger at the recording location than the bass, but that's pretty hard to control. I wonder if having the drummer along the wall gave him a first boundary volume increase?

Did the instrumentals go over pretty well? I like to squeeze one or two in but I assume 'the bags of water' want something to sing along with, or that they at least recognize. And kudos on the Simpsons throw - I do that one, too! 



mhammer said:


> Am I the only one who heard you sneak in that riff from "The Simpsons"? You sly devil!
> I think you three need to look at each more, but that will come with time and familiarity with the material. I don't think people realize when you say "two months", that doesn't mean woodshedding every day for two months solid. So, for the few practices you've had, VERY tight.
> 
> Sorry I missed it. Glad you recorded it. You know, usually it's a drunk older *guy* who comes up to the front and dances by themselves.


Funny, I'm pretty sure she's the same drunk dancer that photobombs some of our band videos. Geography makes that unlikely, but how many of her can there be. Wait, don't answer - I don't wanna know.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Great stuff. Let us know if/when you play in Montreal.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

For sure, I just don't know what's the proper way to promote events here in the forum, if that's allowed at all. Can some of the older members give me a heads up? Thanks!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I would think if you are a regular contributor to the site (and you definitely are), it would be OK - in fact, desirable. I'd like to know about regular contributors playing in my neck of the woods.


Spammers, not so much. Others mileage may vary.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, you honor me with your words.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2016)

amagras said:


> .. what's the proper way to promote events here in the forum ..


The Concert forum.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?forums/canadian-concert-scene.22/


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Larry! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What an awesome job! You guys should be so proud of you! Nice, tight and you guys play so complimentary to one another. There is such a great vibe going on between everyone! Encore! lol


----------

